# Dbol + Test E + winstrol...my 2nd cycle..



## spyder7 (Sep 3, 2009)

hey guys, im 25, 219lbs, I am planning on running a 2nd cycle in november and wanted to know what you guys think.

Goal: To bulk up in the beginning and recomp towards the end.


Week 1 - 4      - Dbol 30mg/day, Test E 300mg/twice a week

week 5 to 9     - Test E 300mg/twice a week

week 10 to 14  - Test E 300mg/twice a week, Winstrol 50mg/day

Adex 1mg EOD

PCT: Clomid

150/100/50/50
---------------
Questions

1. Should I start Adex on my first day of injecting and right until the 14th week?

2. Would throwing in Clen after or during PCT be beneficial towards recomp?

3. Any adjustments needed?

Thanks!


----------



## spyder7 (Sep 3, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Shadowcam (Sep 3, 2009)

Whats your BF%, height and previous cycle?

Whats gains did you make and what have you maintained?

How long since you completed your last cycle?


----------



## spyder7 (Sep 4, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> Whats your BF%, height and previous cycle?
> 
> Whats gains did you make and what have you maintained?
> 
> How long since you completed your last cycle?



im 6'3, 219lbs, not sure about BF%

i gained 16.5lbs off my previous cycle of Test E + anavar, its been 2 months since my cycle ended and i have maintained 12lbs (lost 4.5) and its been steady since...i plan to wait another month and a half before starting as my cycle was only 10 weeks + pct.... 3.5 months on 3.5 months off


----------



## Shadowcam (Sep 4, 2009)

I dont like the idea of bulking and cutting in one cycle. I think your better off doing one or the other and that should depend on what your bodyfat level is at.

600mg is a touch high for a second cycle. You didnt mention what dosages you ran last time.
If you bulk then run:

Weeks 1-10 Test E 500mg/w
Weeks 1-4 Dbol 30mg/d

If your cutting:
Weeks 1-8 Test prop 300mg/w
Weeks 4-8 Halo 10-20mg/d OR Var 20-30mg/d

I would start the Adex at 0.5 eod unless you have taken it before and you know what dosage works for you. 

Clomid looks abit excessive although that seems to be the norm with most! 100mg/d for 2 weeks should be sufficent if AAS dosages are reasonable. You could throw some HCG in the mix also.


----------



## spyder7 (Sep 4, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> I dont like the idea of bulking and cutting in one cycle. I think your better off doing one or the other and that should depend on what your bodyfat level is at.
> 
> 600mg is a touch high for a second cycle. You didnt mention what dosages you ran last time.
> If you bulk then run:
> ...



but iv read lots of success with adding winnie or var at the end? my friends had great results...my previous dosage was 500mg/week...


----------



## Shadowcam (Sep 6, 2009)

If you gained well off 500mg/w then stick with that dosage. 

I added var as an option in the last 4 weeks of the cutting cycle, its a bit of a waste including it in a bulking cycle.

Im not a fan of Winnie, I would only ever include it in the final weeks before a comp.


----------

